# What is Primrose?



## Ken Roy (Sep 4, 2016)

What is a Primrose Cockatiel? I have two Lutinos with light colour fawnish pinkish shade on back and wing feathers. Some of my friends say it is Primrose but some say it is light Cinnamon. I could not find a "Primrose" mutation on internet browsing. Can someone educate me vis-a-vis Primrose?


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

I have never seen or heard of a cockatiel like the one you just described, and I have never heard of a primrose cockatiel either. Either you have a very rare bird, or you might be getting it wrong. A picture will help a lot.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Primrose pied cock. The term 'primrose' is used to describe cockatiels with a light shade of yellow coloration.
I found this on google pictures.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Primrose isn't a mutation. It's a descriptive term for a bird whose yellow coloring is more intense than average. 

It sounds like your bird is a cinnamon lutino. When cinnamon and lutino are combined some of the dark color comes back, but it's an unusual shade that is a lot browner than the usual cinnamon coloring. In most cinnamon lutinos this is visible on the flight feathers and tail, but in some it is more intense and covers the whole back. It can look similar to fallow.


----------



## Ken Roy (Sep 4, 2016)

I agree with tielfan. I tell my other friends that these are cinnamon or fallows though the shade is very light. I would love to post photos and get some education on this but somehow I cannot upload; I do not know what wrong I do. Please guide.


----------



## Pews (Dec 9, 2020)

I am Getting a Primrose soon, And It turns out it is a VERY rare breed, So If it is A primrose, Your Lucky!


----------

